# Missy Giove Behind Bars



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is the link for the news story, looks like she was involved pretty huge in dealing pot...bummer.

http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=880920


----------



## dipper (Jun 14, 2005)

real shame. she was a real character in the glory days. the female(was she ever tetsed to confirm this?) version of Palmer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

seems like all the 
old pros get busted for pot smuggling


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think a single person is suprised right now


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

5 years for 350lbs! I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

IIRC she got done with a bit of hooter a while back.


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

Womp Womp Woooomp..Oh well ..:thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

All over some weed. When will the Government put it's efforts towards something more useful...

For what its worth, I don't smoke, but I would support legalizing it. I think alcohol has caused more problems than pot.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

renderedtoast said:


> All over some weed. When will the Government put it's efforts towards something more useful...
> 
> For what its worth, I don't smoke, but I would support legalizing it. I think alcohol has caused more problems than pot.


Both are bad.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

haven't heard that name in 10-15 years.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

zarr said:


> Both are bad.


Never said they weren't "bad." Just stating that a ridiculous amount of money is spent on enforcement and corrections, for something that doesn't need to be illegal. I've seen way more people jacked on booze than I have on pot.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

renderedtoast said:


> Never said they weren't "bad." Just stating that a ridiculous amount of money is spent on enforcement and corrections, for something that doesn't need to be illegal. I've seen way more people jacked on booze than I have on pot.


Agreed.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Missy's life is really going downhill now. Too bad. Hang in there Missy.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

zarr said:


> Missy's life is really going *downhill* now. Too bad. Hang in there Missy.


no pun intended


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Well at least she was smart and took the plea--the Feds had her dead to rights. Now the other idiot appears to be going to court--he better invest on some soap-on-a-rope!!!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

everyone is getting ratted out, Cali supplier next?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

zarr said:


> Both are bad.


Agreed. Adults getting stoned in the privacy of their own homes is a serious threat to this country/world. I can't stand the fact that my neighbors might be enoying themselves in their home while not hurting/affecting anyone else. It is necessary that billions of dollars are spent on this instead of healthcare, crumbling roads, and education.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

micycle mike said:


> haven't heard that name in 10-15 years.


cmon now - there was the big conv about the whole thing aa few months back when she was originally caught


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

At least her life has had some bite and excitement to it.... look at the rest of us... just wage slaves living in houses the bank 'owns'.. 

Have you been world champion? Nope.

Wtite a 'Mr Nice' type book Missy!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Free on bail? They better get the **** outta the country!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

zarr said:


> Both are bad.


Thats your opinion, everybody should form their own.
Something which I will be working on over the holidays....


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Less central gov't is always better and that includes healthcare.*



Gemini2k05 said:


> Agreed. Adults getting stoned in the privacy of their own homes is a serious threat to this country/world. I can't stand the fact that my neighbors might be enoying themselves in their home while not hurting/affecting anyone else. It is necessary that billions of dollars are spent on this instead of healthcare, crumbling roads, and education.


The Gov't has what I like to call the Un-Midas touch; anything they touch somehow ends up broken. Healthcare and just about everything else they want to "fix," is "broken," because the gov't became unnecessarily involved (limit ridiculous lawsuits and healthcare will become quite affordable when dr,'s don't pass their overhead insurance burden down to the patient) with the exception of the wall street mess, we the people are to blame for that, bad loans were given but it's silly to place all the responsibility on those giving them, uhhh how about the person receiving the loan when they know they can't sustain the payments  Once again though the gov't did relax mortgage requirements and push home ownership. .......yes this is side topic rant but I feel it's related. As far as Marijuana (Alcohol too) is concerned I think they're destructive but rights (as long as they don't infringe on others rights) should be protected, but until Marijuana is a right quit complaining!


----------



## paintmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Are we really supposed to feel bad for her ? Don't get me wrong. I don't think pot is a big deal and I think it should be legal. But the fact is....it's illegal and she sold herself for a few thousand dollars and got stopped. We should be pissed at her for wasting the tax payers money chasing after criminals like her. Try working for your money like everyone else does....we pay high taxes in part because of people like her.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

zarr said:


> Both are bad.


No proven deaths from marijuana use.
No proven cancer from marijuana use.
No proven longerm health problems from marijuana use.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

paintmc said:


> Are we really supposed to feel bad for her ? Don't get me wrong. I don't think pot is a big deal and I think it should be legal. But the fact is....it's illegal and she sold herself for a few thousand dollars and got stopped. We should be pissed at her for wasting the tax payers money chasing after criminals like her. Try working for your money like everyone else does....we pay high taxes in part because of people like her.


350 lbs of decently okay pot is worth 1,008,000, one can assume that this may have been better quality than decent, I would say she had close to 1.2 mil worth of pot... Cant say that I have made that recently haha.


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

wasea04 said:


> The Gov't has what I like to call the Un-Midas touch; anything they touch somehow ends up broken. Healthcare and just about everything else they want to "fix," is "broken," because the gov't became unnecessarily involved (limit ridiculous lawsuits and healthcare will become quite affordable when dr,'s don't pass their overhead insurance burden down to the patient) with the exception of the wall street mess, we the people are to blame for that, bad loans were given but it's silly to place all the responsibility on those giving them, uhhh how about the person receiving the loan when they know they can't sustain the payments  Once again though the gov't did relax mortgage requirements and push home ownership. .......yes this is side topic rant but I feel it's related. As far as Marijuana (Alcohol too) is concerned I think they're destructive but rights (as long as they don't infringe on others rights) should be protected, but until Marijuana is a right quit complaining!


I've only ridden trails on private lands twice in my life.

Every other ride was on land owned and managed by some form of the gov't.

I didn't realize these trails were "broken" until I read this post.

They seemed real nice when I was riding them.

I can only imagine how many trails we'd have and how nice they'd be if the gov't got out of public lands and trails entirely.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

No one can say she wasn't fearless. If your moving that amount of drugs it's not a matter of if your going to be caught, but when. Still feel bad for her though.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

I think if pot were made legal,people would still be getting arrested for what missy did. Wouldn't making and transporting 350 gallons of homemade liquor somewhere to sell it as a cash business,be just as "bad".


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

herbn said:


> I think if pot were made legal,people would still be getting arrested for what missy did. Wouldn't making and transporting 350 gallons of homemade liquor somewhere to sell it as a cash business,be just as "bad".


If pot were legal, people wouldn't be doing what Missy did. How many modern day bootleggers do you know?


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*very clever*



seenvic said:


> I've only ridden trails on private lands twice in my life.
> 
> Every other ride was on land owned and managed by some form of the gov't.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the joke, but actually where I'm from there's a group of tree hugging lefties that want to literally kick the public off public lands, and I was referring to other types of gov't agencies.

I'm no anarchist, Gov't has it's place but right now Gov't thinks it needs a bigger and bigger place and that's not right or even constitutional if you take a good look at it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Agreed. Adults getting stoned in the privacy of their own homes is a serious threat to this country/world. I can't stand the fact that my neighbors might be enoying themselves in their home while not hurting/affecting anyone else. It is necessary that billions of dollars are spent on this instead of healthcare, crumbling roads, and education.


the first time i read that i thought you were serious then i read it again and loled. nice.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

I admired Missy Giove and others of that generation. Before the internet, when we got our MTB fix by racing cactus cup and buying magazines. This is just a small set back for her. I wish her the best


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> The Gov't has what I like to call the Un-Midas touch; anything they touch somehow ends up broken. Healthcare and just about everything else they want to "fix," is "broken," because the gov't became unnecessarily involved (limit ridiculous lawsuits and healthcare will become quite affordable when dr,'s don't pass their overhead insurance burden down to the patient) with the exception of the wall street mess, we the people are to blame for that, bad loans were given but it's silly to place all the responsibility on those giving them, uhhh how about the person receiving the loan when they know they can't sustain the payments  Once again though the gov't did relax mortgage requirements and push home ownership. .......yes this is side topic rant but I feel it's related. As far as Marijuana (Alcohol too) is concerned I think they're destructive but rights (as long as they don't infringe on others rights) should be protected, but until Marijuana is a right quit complaining!


It's not really plausible for our government to ever create a blanket policy that is 100% effective ($ buy bills/votes - large diverse set of stakeholders). However, if we had no laws that require employers to provide health care to full time workers very few citizens would be able to afford healthcare. The pendulum swings both ways.

FYI - limiting lawsuits will not drive down the price of health insurance. It will increase healthcare industry profit margins. Do you really think an organization would lower their prices just because their costs went down vs passing on the profits to shareholders (very few health insurance companys are non-profit anymore)? Especially since businesses HAVE to buy your product?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

ThePinkBarron said:


> 350 lbs of decently okay pot is worth 1,008,000, one can assume that this may have been better quality than decent, I would say she had close to 1.2 mil worth of pot... Cant say that I have made that recently haha.


What are you moving this in 1/8th's? No way in hell any one is paying 1 mill on 350 lbs.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

cmooreboards said:


> Here is the link for the news story, looks like she was involved pretty huge in dealing pot...bummer.
> 
> http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=880920


One down... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

b-kul said:


> the first time i read that i thought you were serious then i read it again and loled. nice.


Ha ha, good, I was worried that might happen.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

HTFR said:


> What are you moving this in 1/8th's? No way in hell any one is paying 1 mill on 350 lbs.


In 1/8ths 350lbs would be $2,240,000.
If sold as ounces it's $1,960,000.
If sold as 1/4lbs it's $1,680,000.
Subtract some if it's lower quality. Add some if it's top quality and sold at a dispensary. Marijuana (medical and otherwise) is big business. It's also legal here in Breckenridge


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

And yet it's the easiest thing in the world to just erm... grow. 16 weeks and voila.. ounces and ounces.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

HTFR said:


> What are you moving this in 1/8th's? No way in hell any one is paying 1 mill on 350 lbs.


We are still talking pot, not crack right?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

9speed said:


> And yet it's the easiest thing in the world to just erm... grow. 16 weeks and voila.. ounces and ounces.


and hundreds and hundreds of dollars.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

RIS said:


> One down... :thumbsup:


What is that suposed to mean?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

HTFR said:


> What is that suposed to mean?


One more schitbird drug dealer off the streets. It's a good day.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

9speed said:


> And yet it's the easiest thing in the world to just erm... grow. 16 weeks and voila.. ounces and ounces.


It's lots of fun being in the lock up afterwards also, especially in the showers!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mountains said:


> If pot were legal, people wouldn't be doing what Missy did. How many modern day bootleggers do you know?


There are most definitely modern day bootleggers, and as someone said before, if there's a lot of money involved and you can make that money relatively easily and fast, plenty of people will still be trafficing it illegaly, even if it's "technical" legal to use. The other aspect is as a society, how do we address those people that are just easily addicted to substances? It's not right to blame the substance so much as it is people that will abuse anything and everything. The combination of these people with these substances is always a recipe for disaster. Is there a "quick and easy fix" for this?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Survival tips here:

http://www.icemandrums.com/When_youre_in_prison.mp3


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

Jayem said:


> There are most definitely modern day bootleggers, and as someone said before, if there's a lot of money involved and you can make that money relatively easily and fast, plenty of people will still be trafficing it illegaly, even if it's "technical" legal to use. The other aspect is as a society, how do we address those people that are just easily addicted to substances? It's not right to blame the substance so much as it is people that will abuse anything and everything. The combination of these people with these substances is always a recipe for disaster. Is there a "quick and easy fix" for this?


When you feel like a nice cold Smirnoff Ice or whatever it is you drink, do you call up a friend of a friend who knows a guy who ferments it in his basement, or do you go to a liquor store?

I'm talking about legalization, not decriminalization, fwiw.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

RIS said:


> One more schitbird drug dealer off the streets. It's a good day.


Why the hate? Its pot. Legalize it and get these people out of prison. The only reson they are in jail is because it is illegal. I don't even burn. I don't like it. But I cant wrap my mind around how people are fine with paying for thousands of inmates being behind bars over a frign plant. Especialy if you campare it to alcohol. I do drink..alot...and I can tell you that more stupid $hit happens when liquor is involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

HTFR said:


> Why the hate? Its pot. Legalize it and get these people out of prison. The only reson they are in jail is because it is illegal. I don't even burn. I don't like it. But I cant wrap my mind around how people are fine with paying for thousands of inmates being behind bars over a frign plant. Especialy if you campare it to alcohol. I do drink..alot...and I can tell you that more stupid $hit happens when liquor is involved. :thumbsup:


LSD can be made naturally, mushrooms, mescaline, that argument is a joke its illegal lock her away until and if it gets changed.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with those drugs either. Legalize'em all cuz people are gonna do'em anyway.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

his dudeness said:


> No proven deaths from marijuana use.
> No proven cancer from marijuana use.
> No proven longerm health problems from marijuana use.


I just finished my reports on an absolutely beautiful child that decided to hang herself after smoking marijuana.

I don't think that you could convince the parents of that child. I don't think you could convince the woman that found the child and cut her down before calling the Police. And you're certainly not fooling me.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

RIS said:


> I just finished my reports on an absolutely beautiful child that decided to hang herself after smoking marijuana.
> 
> I don't think that you could convince the parents of that child. I don't think you could convince the woman that found the child and cut her down before calling the Police. And you're certainly not fooling me.


And the problem here is you look at cannabis as the cause and aren't prepared to look at all the greys. You've jumped to your conclusions. How is that scientific exactly? What if it was just coincidence that she smoked and committed suicide? Was she drinking also? What if she was self-medicating depression with cannabis? Was she depressed? Which came first, the depression or Puff the Magic Dragon? What if the cannabis was actually helping in this regard? Who's to say she wouldn't have done it anyway? Besides which, most cannabis users don't die by suicide. And there's the fly in your ointment. Most cannais smokers don't kill themselves....

It is quite difficult to convince the blinkered of anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

9speed said:


> And the problem here is you look at cannabis as the cause and aren't prepared to look at all the greys. You've jumped to your conclusions. How is that scientific exactly? What if it was just coincidence that she smoked and committed suicide? Was she drinking also? What if she was self-medicating depression with cannabis? Was she depressed? Which came first, the depression or Puff the Magic Dragon? What if the cannabis was actually helping in this regard? Who's to say she wouldn't have done it anyway? Besides which, most cannabis users don't die by suicide. And there's the fly in your ointment. Most cannais smokers don't kill themselves....
> 
> It is quite difficult to convince the blinkered of anything.


Imagine if this poor kid shot herself. We would have a real quandry ... ban guns or ban marijuana.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Nothing wrong with those drugs either. Legalize'em all cuz people are gonna do'em anyway.


This is true. Prohibition does not work, it only makes things worse.

BTW, you can't get physically addicted to pot like you can alcohol or opiates.

RIS, your logic is flawed. How many people that have committed suicide have been drinking? I'll go out on a limb and guess far more alkies than potheads commit suicide, yet alcohol isn't blamed for causing suicides. You're blinded by your own prejudices. Wake up and learn to think for yourself. Reefer madness wasn't factual.

Anyway... the biggest issue here isn't whether it's ok to smoke pot. Who f'in cares. The issue is that Missy may have been supporting organized crime. The Mexican drug cartels make a ton of money on pot, but they are also responsible for hard drugs, violence, and human rights violations. I'm all for eliminating them dropping off a group of armed Mexicans (some of them have families held hostage or under threat to force them to work) who are a potential danger to hikers and bikers in our forests. These people have no issues with killing to protect their business interests. This is why you should only smoke homegrown kind, and a good enough reason to legalize it immediately. The drug war is a WAR where people get hurt, get killed, and get put in prison. It isn't worth it.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

davec113 said:


> This is true. Prohibition does not work, it only makes things worse.
> 
> BTW, you can't get physically addicted to pot like you can alcohol or opiates.
> 
> RIS, your logic is flawed. How many people that have committed suicide have been drinking? I'll go out on a limb and guess far more alkies than potheads commit suicide, yet alcohol isn't blamed for causing suicides. You're blinded by your own prejudices. Wake up and learn to think for yourself. Reefer madness wasn't factual.


Yeah crap peyote, acid and all those other strong hallucinogens never fried anybody at all. I love hearing people talk about this, just walk through downtown SF, around downtown Geary, Market and see all the smoked old hippies that actually dont even know the decade they are in.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah crap peyote, acid and all those other strong hallucinogens never fried anybody at all. I love hearing people talk about this, just walk through downtown SF, around downtown Geary, Market and see all the smoked old hippies that actually dont even know the decade they are in.


People get hurt and killed all the time by bad quality drugs. What you are talking about is a tragedy, but it will happen whether or not drugs are legal. If they were legal, the chances of getting a bad hallucinogen that can cause brain damage or bad opiates that can kill you would be greatly reduced.

Even as far as pot goes, wouldn't it be better to know pot wasn't produced using harmful pesticides? It needs to be regulated like food production for people's protection. It needs to be legal to keep organized crime from making the biggest profits from its use and putting non-violent people in prison. While I'm not sure our government would make better use of the money than a drug cartel, at least the gov't tries to use it for a good cause


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

whilst we are on the subject of drugs.. isn't it curious how the Taliban almost totally stopped heroin production, and we have almost totally reinstated it back to previous levels...

How curious, makes you wonder whether that was part of the PNAC strategy.....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mountains said:


> When you feel like a nice cold Smirnoff Ice or whatever it is you drink, do you call up a friend of a friend who knows a guy who ferments it in his basement, or do you go to a liquor store?
> 
> I'm talking about legalization, not decriminalization, fwiw.


In the South?

You call up a friend of friend who knows a guy who ferments somewhere in the forest. Bootleggin is still big in some places, make no mistake.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

RIS said:


> I just finished my reports on an absolutely beautiful child that decided to hang herself after smoking marijuana.
> 
> I don't think that you could convince the parents of that child. I don't think you could convince the woman that found the child and cut her down before calling the Police. And you're certainly not fooling me.


It dosent take a rocket surgeon to figure out that the little girl had some sort of mental problem. I dont know how old she was but she was probably acting out by smoking pot in the first place. If pot caused people to commit suicide there would be millions of dead people around the world. And no you will never convince her parents or the other person because they need some thing to blame. Why not blame pot? Its easier than being uncertain about her mental state, maybe they could have done something, maybe they missed somthing, maybe they did something, or she was flawed.


----------



## runawaymachine (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if she sprinkles the ashes of her dead dog in her bra before smuggling weed?


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Imagine if this poor kid shot herself. We would have a real quandry ... ban guns or ban marijuana.


Of course, and society gets away stock free..

Kid committs suicide or shoots up a school? Who and what do we blame? Heavy metal and cannabis?

Or the rotten cancer of our society, the illusion of our freedom, and our guiding machine that wars for oil and gas and money?

Yeah that's right... let's blame Marilyn Manson and a little weed...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> No proven deaths from marijuana use.
> No proven cancer from marijuana use.
> No proven longerm health problems from marijuana use.


There are actually a hundred or so americans with a lifetime get-outta-jail free card from the US Congress for all pot laws due to their taking part in a large medical study that was done at congress's behalf a couple decades ago. The findings of the study are however classified and won't be released until well... we'll find out the full JFK files first I think. Those who saw the report before it was classified said it basically confirmed what most pro-pot advocates have said all along... it should be decriminalized/legalized and treated like alcohol and tobacco and well, at the time Reagan was launching the whole war on drugs and they couldn't very well have congress contradicting them... so bury the report for national security reasons.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> There are actually a hundred or so americans with a lifetime get-outta-jail free card from the US Congress for all pot laws due to their taking part in a large medical study that was done at congress's behalf a couple decades ago. The findings of the study are however classified and won't be released until well... we'll find out the full JFK files first I think. Those who saw the report before it was classified said it basically confirmed what most pro-pot advocates have said all along... it should be decriminalized/legalized and treated like alcohol and tobacco and well, at the time Reagan was launching the whole war on drugs and they couldn't very well have congress contradicting them... so bury the report for national security reasons.


Bullschit. 

We take their dope and put them in a cell without a second thought. Anyone trying to pull something like this will have to make bail just like any other schitbird doper. We also confiscate any paperwork that they utilize in attempting to justify their drug crime- it's just one more entry on an evidence form.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

RIS said:


> I just finished my reports on an absolutely beautiful child that decided to hang herself after smoking marijuana.
> 
> I don't think that you could convince the parents of that child. I don't think you could convince the woman that found the child and cut her down before calling the Police. And you're certainly not fooling me.


I am a very strong advocate of banning all kinds of rope.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of Missy in her undies hittin the bong?

That would be hott.:thumbsup:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Smoking pot is about as smart as running in front of a train wreck. what? medical marijuana? please.

The THC content in present day marijuana is SO much larger than 10 years ago. The count is through the roof- its not the simple mild mannered puff it used to be. But thats ok- legalizing marijuana will make it easier for the government to control us anyways.

Keeps the brain cells deadened so they can screw you even more.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

ARider said:


> I am a very strong advocate of banning all kinds of rope.


thanks for that lol


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

4JawChuck said:


> Anyone have a pic of Missy in her undies hittin the bong?
> 
> That would be hott.:thumbsup:


No, it really wouldn't be.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

RIS said:


> I just finished my reports on an absolutely beautiful child that decided to hang herself after smoking marijuana.
> 
> I don't think that you could convince the parents of that child. I don't think you could convince the woman that found the child and cut her down before calling the Police. And you're certainly not fooling me.


I'm gonna have to call bull shyte on that one. If it did happen she was effed up and suicidal before taking that first toke.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> Smoking pot is about as smart as running in front of a train wreck.


Uh, once the train is already wrecked what's the harm in running in front of it? I'd probably run over to help any survivors. I'm stoned right now and still have the mental capacity to figure that out. What were you on when you wrote this?

Oh, did you mean a train wreck like Lindsay Lohan? I hung out with her while we were kiteboarding on Maui and felt pretty safe.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

RIS said:


> One more schitbird drug dealer off the streets. It's a good day.


Whattadickyouare.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

RIS said:


> Bullschit.
> 
> We take their dope and put them in a cell without a second thought. Anyone trying to pull something like this will have to make bail just like any other schitbird doper. We also confiscate any paperwork that they utilize in attempting to justify their drug crime- it's just one more entry on an evidence form.


Sounds like you actually participate in the war on drugs. I do not, because I have common sense and better things to do with my time. If you had half a brain you might rethink it, because you're no better than the "schitbird dopers" you attempt to imprison. War is for preventing enslavement and genocide, not regulating others' personal behavior. If it isn't obvious to you that you are hurting society and hurting America, wake the f$%k up. (This last sentence unfortunately applies to Missy, too).


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

RIS said:


> And it doesn't take long for drugs to turn a human being into a ghoul:


Who is talking about meth here?

Here's a bunch more images of Missy, here "look" was not the result of hard drug use:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=missy+giove&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

RIS said:


> Bullschit.
> 
> We take their dope and put them in a cell without a second thought. Anyone trying to pull something like this will have to make bail just like any other schitbird doper. We also confiscate any paperwork that they utilize in attempting to justify their drug crime- it's just one more entry on an evidence form.


I remember reading an article in the NY Times about this, although I thought the study was 10 or 15 people originally and had dwindled down to just a couple in recent years, not the 100 or so.

One thing I think is interesting is that marijuana is considered a schedule 1 drug, which means it has a high abuse potential, and no accepted medical use. Marijuana is not proven to be physically addictive, and other cannaboids (in pill form) are extremely common drugs given in the hospital and for home prescription. Almost every cancer patient has a few of these. The desired effects and side-effects are the same as smoking.

At the same time, cocaine is a schedule 2 controlled substance. (same class as morphine, opium, synthetic narcotics, methadone, etc...) This means they are used carefully, but are acceptable to prescribe for certain uses.

These drugs need to be researched, there's obviously benefits to them. However in the case of Missy, agree with the law or not, she broke it, she deserves the punishment she is given. However as I am typing this, there is a man in my city plead down to 15 years (able to be paroled in 7) after taking naked pictures and performing sex acts on a 3 year old girl. It sickens me where our prosecutors priorities lie.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

so many points to address....
i always thought giove was awesome, guess I will have to watch Re:Tread again sometime soon in honor of ol missy. "smoking pot is about as smart as running in front of a train wreck" ??? hows that? because it makes food taste better, movies funnier, and bottom line, bordom more bearable. eases sore muscles, soothes upset stomaches and helps appetite in folks sick with stuff that takes away appetite (aids patients, people going through chemo). it helps women with menstrual cramps, it calms you down after a stressful day.... i could go on... bad things i can think of:
if you allow it to, pot can demotivate you, it stimulates appetite, and you can pig out like crazy... it can cause you to be lazy if you smoke it too much.

thats pretty much it, other than the fact that you're inhaling smoke, its like a lot of things, moderation is key. on this very forum, there is an entire section devoted to BEER. i love beer. but if you drink it all the time, you will get fat, harm your liver and brain, make you sick to your stomach, blah blah, but the good list is far shorter than that of pot. yet its OK to enjoy beer, to even love beer, to talk about beer on the forums, brew your own beer at home, etc etc... its public acceptance and what you've been instructed to think of it since you were a child. the gov't is good at one more thing, brainwashing. think for yourself, the only reason you hear about crimes including marijuana is because it is illegal. Legalize it, and regulate it the way alchohol is regulated and then you can tax it, and make money off of it, create jobs in a stagnant economy...
To the person who stated that smoking weed caused a girl to kill herself.... COMPLETE BS. if you want to blame somebody blame the girl, or the girl's parents for not knowing thier own daughter well enough to know she was so depressed she would kill herself.... blame the pot to make it easier, because well, that is easier than admitting to the fact that had PEOPLE paid atention to what was going on with her, then her pot habit, and severe depression would have been known about long before her suicide.

personal responsibility is a great thing. everybody should try having some, kinda like missy... she knew she broke the law, and bargained down her sentance to 60 months, not bad for 350 lbs and a felony... if you marijuanaphobes knew how many people smoke weed in thier homes and how many of them you know, and interact with on a daily basis... well your head might explode. also, it was a bunch of guys who liked smoking pot in california who decided to ride thier cruiser bikes down the mountain and created the movement of mountain biking.... the prize for the first race was a bag of "smokeables" according to "klunkerz". 
its arrogant to think you know what is best for others, especially when you're listening to the false information fed to you in public schools and by television.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

Cannabis is a benign drug. It has its problems sure, but it is relatively benign. Take it from someone who smoked every day for 10 years. When I gave it up (my gf didn't like it and so I did it for her) I suffered no ill effects, no withdrawals, though I did then begin to drink more to fill the void. Drink is nasty in comparison...


----------



## 6f6rider (Nov 7, 2009)

i smoke marijuana often enough to know it causes REEFER MADNESS...!

PROTIP: DON'T DO DRUGS KIDS.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe she like Lady Gaga.. maybe she got man bits and lady bits.....


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Iridethedirt said:


> ... also, it was a bunch of guys who liked smoking pot in california who decided to ride thier cruiser bikes down the mountain and created the movement of mountain biking.... the prize for the first race was a bag of "smokeables" according to "klunkerz".


FTW :thumbsup:


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

9speed said:


> I don't recall Missy ever being that good looking. You sure it is even the same person? The missy I recall, though a hero, was never erm.. a looker. Not from what I remember. She always looked like the lower picture. I am happy to be proved weong, but is that upper picture THE Missy Giove?


Found it on this story, but you may well be right


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

*Fairly NSFW*

So here is a legit nearly topless photo of giove, it's a magazine cover from girlfriends magazine, where she was voted lesbian athlete of the year, maybe she can be featured in high times next, heh...
https://marthahucker.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/missygirlfriends.jpg
there ya go. NSFW! Not safe for work!


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, so much ignorance here, truly amazing. Get another dealer off of the streets.......Pot kills........Cannibus destroys families.....a girl commited suicide while on pot, and so on. Grow up! You know what damage pot has done to society? It has allowed left-wing pinko commie liberal retard hippies to survive into their 50's, 60's and even 70's and to spew their "not from this reality" nonsense ad nauseum. That is the biggest crime of all. Are some of you really that clueless? Other than making people weakminded and complacent, it is far less dangerous than alcohol, or even.........wait for it............RELIGION! And before any of you close minded [email protected] reply, I am a Christian, but I am also a realist!

**No research was performed during this diatribe, it is all based on decades of observation and experiance**


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Wow, so much ignorance here, truly amazing. Get another dealer off of the streets.......Pot kills........Cannibus destroys families.....a girl commited suicide while on pot, and so on. Grow up! You know what damage pot has done to society? It has allowed left-wing pinko commie liberal retard hippies to survive into their 50's, 60's and even 70's and to spew their "not from this reality" nonsense ad nauseum. That is the biggest crime of all. Are some of you really that clueless? Other than making people weakminded and complacent, it is far less dangerous than alcohol, or even.........wait for it............RELIGION! And before any of you close minded [email protected] reply, I am a Christian, but I am also a realist!
> 
> **No research was performed during this diatribe, it is all based on decades of observation and experiance**


ding ding ding and we have a winner.

I say legalize. As soon as you legalize it trafficking will decrease. People opt for convinence, ease, and safety. If you can go down the street to a dispenciary and buy some you'd rather do that than hunting down a dealer or friend to get some from. Sure you'll pay a little more but people prefer convenince by nature. Sell it legally, tax it and the government will make money off of it. Probably have less people smoking it too because it's not so longer frowned upon. Lots of people like to rebel by doing illiegal things. Maybe they'll move on to crack instead but that's actually a drug worth fighting to get rid of.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

You are all going to jail for riding illegal trails.

And just say nope to rope.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> train wreck Maui


 YUM


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

She loves the clam sandwich so she'll do great in prison.


----------

